# Holy fuck just had a chad moment



## Secretariat12 (Oct 11, 2020)

Was just talking with a girl online and she asked me to send my face pic she was 4psl but when I sent she said she didnt believe I was that goodlooking holy fuck Im having an insane dopamine rush at the moment


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Secretariat12 (Oct 11, 2020)

Proex said:


>


why?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 11, 2020)

Secretariat12 said:


> why?


----------



## xefo (Oct 11, 2020)

Posts pics


----------



## Secretariat12 (Oct 11, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Posts pics


Not english sorry


----------



## xefo (Oct 11, 2020)

Secretariat12 said:


> Not english sorry


Pics of your face nigga


----------



## Secretariat12 (Oct 11, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Posts pics


But it did really happen


----------



## BradAniston (Oct 11, 2020)

Secretariat12 said:


> But it did really happen


You stupid ass worthless nigga.
Post picture of your goddamn face


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 11, 2020)

brb using imagination


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Oct 11, 2020)

Secretariat12 said:


> But it did really happen





Secretariat12 said:


> why?


imagine being as mentally handicapped as op

feel bad for this guy


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 11, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> brb using imagination


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2020)

teles


----------



## recessed (Oct 11, 2020)

from the bassment


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Oct 11, 2020)

It's always greycels who say stupid shit like this


----------



## Hightwolf (Oct 11, 2020)

chad gets off on psl4 foids calling them goodlooking online


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 11, 2020)

OP:










4 psl girl:


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 11, 2020)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> It's always greycels who say stupid shit like this


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 11, 2020)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> It's always greycels who say stupid shit like this


bro ur also a greycel. Dont insult ur own kind


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Oct 11, 2020)

Proex said:


> bro ur also a greycel. Dont insult ur own kind


Dude I'm based, the greycel doesn't apply to me


----------



## Secretariat12 (Oct 11, 2020)

Lol it did happen but yeah I understand you. I wouldn't believe me also


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 11, 2020)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> Dude I'm based, the greycel doesn't apply to me


mirin superiority ngl


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Oct 11, 2020)

Proex said:


> mirin superiority ngl


I like the stacy in ur pic


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Oct 11, 2020)

Autist thread


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 1, 2020)

Tales from the brag jail


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes bro


----------



## Celexawer (Nov 3, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/holy-f...n-him-when-he-was-18-jfl.235659/#post-4033810
Srsly wanna see your face rn, PM?


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 3, 2020)

Pictures or it didn’t happen.


----------

